# Can we be deactivated for yelling at phone support?



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Title says it all, called support and instead of the usual 'are you calling about XYZ address?' the guy started asking me a series of questions for security purposes. Name? City? Which warehouse? Confirm address? Not just the house number, the whole address... Okay, got it... I also need you to confirm the TBA number! I'm on the side of a busy, dark street, in the rain and the package is who-knows-where in the back of my SUV. At this point I lost my cool and started yelling at him. If that's the new norm then I'm done calling support. I'm contacting them through their own app! They f*cking know it's me! /end rant/

So...should I be worried?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

DeathByFlex said:


> Title says it all, called support and instead of the usual 'are you calling about XYZ address?' the guy started asking me a series of questions for security purposes. Name? City? Which warehouse? Confirm address? Not just the house number, the whole address... Okay, got it... I also need you to confirm the TBA number! I'm on the side of a busy, dark street, in the rain and the package is who-knows-where in the back of my SUV. At this point I lost my cool and started yelling at him. If that's the new norm then I'm done calling support. I'm contacting them through their own app! They f*cking know it's me! /end rant/
> 
> So...should I be worried?


In the contract doing such is a fireable offense. With that said, I'm going to say NO. Many people here have cursed at support and they've experienced no repercussions. Believe it or not I actually introduce myself with name, city, warehouse, and full address as soon as they pick up. If they ask for TBA I look through the app and tell them the last 4 digits.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

You can be deactivated for nothing.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Support Noobs 

Rule #1, Never call support unless you absolutely have to.
........#2 When they ask that, hang up. You should get a different person calling a second time.
Rule #3. see rule #1.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

If they file a complaint about you, yes. Expect at least a warning for professionalism.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

LOL I got mad at support the other day for taking forever to give me the code to an apartment building. It was some new agent trying to verify everything. Don't worry about it. Amazon knows phone support is terrible. When we get those surveys I always give them the worst score possible. I'm sure all the drivers in every city do the same.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

a driver at my warehouse did the same thing last Summer and support had told him to go home and his block was being removed .. he was on a 6 or 8 hour block at the time, so he freaked out and talked to a warehouse manager. The manager sent him home, but he still ended up getting paid and then deactivated a few months later for missed blocks.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Your real punishment is retention.


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

Simple solution: when they pickup if the first thing they say is not, "are you calling about blah blah address," I mediately hang up until I get an agent that says that! Works like a charm! Been doing it for a year! The ones that don't say that and/or ask for verification are the newbies, and I ain't letting a newbie handle anything with my account!! Way too risky! Hope that helps!


----------



## Chef Sandra (Feb 27, 2018)

Yesterday was my first day and they sent me to the middle of Winston Salem with no clue as to what to do. I was expecting local deliveries in Greensboro to start instead I was sent 30 miles away. The route had me bouncing like a pinball , passing some deliveries a few times before actually having me make the delivery and from residential to commercial back to the residential . I was also sent to Wake Forest University, Wake Forrest medical center, Winston Salem University, The federal Court house, The county court two tech companies etc etc. All with no parking, no floor numbers, no real delivery info. The last stop was WSSU and the address was 601 MLK jr dr and there were 10 buildings with the same address. I was having a break down and told the guy I wasn't going to do ti and than lost my mind told him I was going to run over the packages cursed blah blah. Needless to say it was bad and he told me that was it he was sending the call recording to Bezos LOL. I calmed down he called one of the recipients and she guided me to the post office on campus and offered to come help me. I was also given two extra packages as a test to see if I returned them to the warehouse. I vowed to never do it and just bring the packages back. It ended well he did not turn me in.

I was actually congratulated for finding the Post Office at WSSU as the postmaster called to say I was one of the few that actually didn't just throw the packages out and go home. Still not going back but they did call from my zone and ask why I canceled the shift today


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Never take a package from a customer that wants to return it to the warehouse. The customers know better that there's a specific return procedure and we are not it.


----------



## Dash_D_Cadet (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes, (from what i heard) you can get deactivated for being unprofessional. I stopped calling them once I realized they all sounded monotonous..


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

The suggestion to hang up and call back has worked well and I'm not sure why I didn't think of that before. It's the little things that get me...


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't think I'll ever understand why ppl are wasting precious hours of their route delivery time--let alone lives--calling CS


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> I don't think I'll ever understand why ppl are wasting precious hours of their route delivery time--let alone lives--calling CS


It's almost as worthless as emailing support, but at least they understand English...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> I don't think I'll ever understand why ppl are wasting precious hours of their route delivery time--let alone lives--calling CS


Uninformed and inexperienced. We have all been their.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

The latest so called support is almost as bad as when we were calling India. Now it's a Spanish speaking country and usually get transferred to someone in the US because they can never figure out what to do. Wish Amazon would quit outsourcing the phone support jobs.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

Movaldriver said:


> The latest so called support is almost as bad as when we were calling India. Now it's a Spanish speaking country and usually get transferred to someone in the US because they can never figure out what to do. Wish Amazon would quit outsourcing the phone support jobs.


I just dealt with this...yelled at 3 of them after 5 of them couldn't help me communicate that I have a missing package at Sprouts.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Yeah just when I think the job can't suck any more that it already does, Amazon's like 'hold my beer'...


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I found that the only way to get real resolutions is to call regular Prime support (the one for their customers) and then tell them I'm a flex driver and need to be transferred to that CS department. The on the job phone number gets me a bunch of newbies that know nothing and their email support is even worse. I've gotten some serious pro CS people that way, they not only know what they are doing, but have the actual authority to do a few extra things.


----------



## flexking (Sep 28, 2017)

DeathByFlex said:


> Title says it all, called support and instead of the usual 'are you calling about XYZ address?' the guy started asking me a series of questions for security purposes. Name? City? Which warehouse? Confirm address? Not just the house number, the whole address... Okay, got it... I also need you to confirm the TBA number! I'm on the side of a busy, dark street, in the rain and the package is who-knows-where in the back of my SUV. At this point I lost my cool and started yelling at him. If that's the new norm then I'm done calling support. I'm contacting them through their own app! They f*cking know it's me! /end rant/
> 
> So...should I be worried?


It's incredible to me how many people in this world think this is acceptable behavior, especially in a situation where one should be expected to maintain some semblance of professionalism. God help whoever has to deal with you on a personal level.

Yes, phone support can be frustrating sometimes. Yes, amazon will flip the support script on you, literally, at what might seem like the worst possible time. Some days they will answer and already know exactly who you are and the address you're calling about, other days you'll get interrogated about your identity because that's the way that rep was trained 6 months prior, while the new reps are trained on the newest systems/scripts. It's that simple. In no way does that justify your behavior, and if you're a grown man still throwing tantrums because something isn't going your way... Well... Learn to control your damn emotions.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Exactly


----------

